# So the president wants out of Afghanistan: What happens next?



## longknife (Dec 22, 2018)

*This entire article is a whining commentary about our pulling out written by another one of those brainy “experts” with certificate all over their walls without any actual military service.*

Read the full piece @ So the President Wants Out of Afghanistan: What Happens Next?

*Just saw something that Blackwater may return to Afghanistan as the US forces pull out. High-paying jobs for ex-military types.*

*President Trump Says Turkey Can Take Care of 'Whatever Remains' of the Islamic State in Syria* @ President Trump Says Turkey Can Take Care of the Remains of the Islamic State in Syria

*Syria Deploys Reinforcements in Response to President Trump's Plan to Pull U.S. Troops *@ Syria Deploys Reinforcements in Response to President Trump's Plan to Pull U.S. Troops


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 22, 2018)

longknife said:


> *This entire article is a whining commentary about our pulling out written by another one of those brainy “experts” with certificate all over their walls without any actual military service.*
> 
> Read the full piece @ So the President Wants Out of Afghanistan: What Happens Next?
> 
> ...


Well we could stay in there for another 10 years wasting more money and blood of our young.  I have plenty of Boeing stock and every missile or bomb that is dropped over there, makes me that much richer.  Also makes the war mongering liberal Republicrats and Democons who also have stocks in military companies, which is why they want US to continue the war so their companies can keep funneling money to these establishment shits who dont send their kids over their to die.


----------

